# Wood Stove Pellets vs. Horse Bedding Pellets



## agnesthelion (Jul 21, 2012)

Has anyone used both and if so what is the difference and how would you compare the two?


----------



## JimD (Jul 21, 2012)

Stove pellets, or wood pellet bio-fuel, can be made from all types of wood, wood byproductsand recycled material. Most brands are made of at least 80% hard wood to provide maximum heat and longevity when burned.

Pelleted wood bedding is made only from soft woods. The quality pellets are made from virgin soft wood. Theyprovide the greatest expansion, absorption and odor control, with least possible dust and no risk of any contaminants.


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 21, 2012)

I've used both and by far the horse pellets are better because they absorb urine and odor. (I followed Jim's advice actually)


----------



## JimD (Jul 21, 2012)

Try your local Agway store.

They have their own brand made by Southern State.
They may also carry other brands like Woody Pet or Marathon.



(Did someone say WOODY PET??!!?? :bunnydance


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 21, 2012)

Okay, thanks for the explanation!

Off to find horse pellets. I have wood pellets now and will be interested to see the difference....


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 21, 2012)

With wood stove pellets, they are sometimes treated with an accelerant which you do not want.


----------



## JimD (Jul 22, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 22, 2012)

I have never bought wood stove pellets treated with accelerants or chemicals. I have the natural wood ones with no chemicals.

I know several people on here use the safe wood stove pellets with no chemicals. 

However I am curious how those rank compared to horse bedding pellets......


----------



## BabyRue (Jul 22, 2012)

Well I use the wood stove pellets in my horses stalls. The ones I get are all natural. So I use them as litter for Rue as well.

The ones I get are a hard wood. A huge bag is $6 and its going to last me forever. We buy 20 some odd bags at a time for the barn. I feel safe using them for my show horses there is no reason I can't use them for Rue's tiny litter box that he stands in a total of 5 minutes a day. However I also change his litter twice a day because I am anal like that.


----------

